# Augment Attack - expend only on a hit ??



## Istar (Aug 15, 2012)

PHB3 classes are like a different game compared to 1 and 2.

How does the Ardent work on its augment.

Is it expend augment points on a hit, or try to do an augmented attack and if you miss you have lost your power points.

I am thinking its the latter, and not how our intrepid ardent is playing it


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Aug 15, 2012)

I believe it should be like an encounter power: it's expended even on a miss. However, I don't recall seeing any official ruling on this.

_Edit:_ Yes, you must declare the augment first and thus risk the expenditure of power points on a miss. Here's the relevant text explaining the Augmentable keyword.



> *The Augmentable Keyword*
> 
> A power that has the augmentable keyword has  optional augmentations, which you can use at the cost of power points.  An augmentable power follows these rules, unless the power’s description  says otherwise.
> 
> Decide First: You must decide whether and  how to augment an augmentable power when you choose to use the power,  before you make any attack rolls or apply any of the power’s effects.


----------



## Trit One-Ear (Aug 15, 2012)

Exactly. Since classes with augment powers don't have encounter powers, they use the augmented version of their at-wills in the ace of encounters. Thus they declare before hand, and then lose the points if the miss. I don't know of any augmentable powers that are somehow "reliable" but would be interested to see the concept tried out.

Trit


----------



## Octangula (Aug 17, 2012)

There's an item that (IIRC) can once per encounter regain the power points spent on a power that missed everything.


----------

